# How do you marinate Parmesean?



## MERTON (Oct 27, 2007)

i figured i'd just buy some parmensean and marinate it.  i bought some marinated parmesean and love the taste. ingredients on it are milk, vinegar, rennet,ev olive oil, garlic, red pepper, paresley and salt....


so what i am supposed to do with those ingredients?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2007)

The milk and the rennet are the cheese itself. The other ingredients are the marinade. Mix up some marinade and put pieces of the cheese into it. I have no idea how long you should marinate it. Experiment and taste it after 24 hours.


----------



## *amy* (Oct 27, 2007)

MERTON said:


> i figured i'd just buy some parmensean and marinate it. i bought some marinated parmesean and love the taste. ingredients on it are milk, vinegar, rennet,ev olive oil, garlic, red pepper, paresley and salt....
> 
> 
> so what i am supposed to do with those ingredients?


 
Here is a recipe I use for marinated Mozzarella. Hope this helps:

Marinated Mozzarella


----------



## MERTON (Oct 27, 2007)

if i wanted to use the same ingredients as in the stuff i bought... what do you think their measurments should be for a pound of cheese?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2007)

Three parts oil to one part vinegar.  A couple of cloves of garlic minced, a pinch of red pepper and a quarter cup of minced parsley.  I think the salt is part of the cheese along with the rennet and milk.


----------

